# Saltist 30 vs 525 Mag Photo Comparison



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

There's been a lot of talk about these reels lately, and I figured since I have both, I'd post a side-by-side for those of you who are curious about the Saltist 30. 

Here they are side by side. The 30 frame is about a half an inch wider than the 525.









The sideplates are right at the same size, although the 525 looks bigger in the picture. The clicker on the 30 blows the 525 away. Nice and loud.










The spool on the 30 is way bigger. Once the reel is mounted to a rod, the total height from teh blank to the top of the spool is about 1/4 inch higher on the Saltist 30. Not much of a difference if you have big hands, but smaller hands might have minor issues.









The handle on the Saltist is MUCH nicer. You can even disassemble and clean the handle. The 525 handle is cheap in comparison. I do dislike the fact that there is no counter balance for the Saltist though, although it doesn't make much difference. 









Overall, the Saltist feels like a tank. I can't wait to fish it. The 525 Mag feels fairly cheap now although I still really like the reel. I hope to get them both out on the field for a while tomorrow to do some comparison casts.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Looking forward to the results


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Look forward to the results of the test. I've got one on order. Have 2 Penn 525's but these seem to be the next big thing. Can't wait to try mine. Philly Jack


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Do a "drag comparison" that's where you will really see a difference in those two reels...


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

now if there was a magplate for the stt..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

ooeric said:


> now if there was a magplate for the stt..


I'm thinking the same thing. I think the advantage of the 525 is I can adjust to condition very quickly without having to worry about brake blocks. I'm sure someone will make a mag kit for these eventually.

DD, I tore them both apart and compared the drag components. Hands down the Saltist is beefier.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i like my stt, it feels similar to my gwz30, which i sold today on fleabay today, for an astonishing price.

stt drag is better then gwz/slx. but magplates are nonexistent. one reason why i find a 525mag still better. not to mention... ht100 drags are stronger then the greased daiwas GWZ/slx. if you compare stock to stock 

also had a saltiga surf 30, which i sold locally for 3 dollars. thats was theeee best. lol


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ooeric said:


> also had a saltiga surf 30, which i sold locally for 3 dollars. thats was theeee best. lol


Dang....woulda gave yer $5.00, a case of beers and a bag of a dozen blood werms


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

mmm >=O ~~~ :=<',',',) beer and blood worms.. tasty.... oo.. 5dollars.. i can buy 5 more worms..


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

OOOOO ahhhhh, someone do that with a 20h size, i wanna see those pics!


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

ooeric said:


> i like my stt, it feels similar to my gwz30, which i sold today on fleabay today, for an astonishing price.



Grandwaves seem to be all the rage in Singapore right now. The last four that I've seen sold (including two of my own) went to Singapore. Selling price from a high of $202 to a low of $172.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Thanks I just purchased a 30h. It seem like it will cast a mile. I'm sure a make plate is in the works somewhere. I might need one in the future.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

EugeneChoe said:


> OOOOO ahhhhh, someone do that with a 20h size, i wanna see those pics!


Everything should be the same except the 20 has a narrower spool.


----------



## eternityx3 (Nov 15, 2007)

i have a saltist 30t that i static magged with two 3/8" x 1/10" mags. i magged it on the right sideplate. casts great and the reel itself is very solid...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Fishman said:


> Thanks I just purchased a 30h. It seem like it will cast a mile. I'm sure a make plate is in the works somewhere. I might need one in the future.


Should "read a mag plate" we need the edit button back


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

man... nice comparison... thanks.

so much hype about this reel... I hope its turns out to be more than just hype. I like the reels in black but the sizes are too big in black.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

Cdog said:


> Everything should be the same except the 20 has a narrower spool.


 so the height is the same? aww thats pooo


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

EugeneChoe said:


> so the height is the same? aww thats pooo


 No it's not.. The hieght is about the same as 525,with the drag being ten times better,imo.. For that matter my ole slooshes,shv's,and grandwaves had twice the drag of a 525,and far more durable,imho.... I used shv's,and slv's for 7 yrs straight catching cobes and drum out of the boat,some nice'ns too.. The drags were just starting to get a little funky.. The way I am with equipment,most things (7000abu for example) are lucky to make it a yr.. Caught several drum this yr on 525,as far as a drag,give me a diawa anytime... As far as it being adjustable and a nice throwing reel,yeap the 525 may do better..


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

EugeneChoe said:


> so the height is the same? aww thats pooo


THe 20 and 30 are just a tad higher. Maybe 1/4 of an inch. I didn't get to get out to throw them today because I didn't get the yard finished in time, but I'm going to hit the field next to where I work during lunch tomorrow.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Saltist*

I'm guessing this is the 30H we are comparing ......

I've asked and read about them but never seen where it says the spool disengages like the Sealines ... anyone knows about this ... 

The drag ... is it maybe too much drag for mono ... the 20 has 15.4 lbs of drag and the 30H is 15.4 also the 30TH has 20 lb of drag ... I would run either 14 or 17 on the 20 and 17 or 20 on the 30 .... I see where people could tighen down and the line break ..... with braid would be ok .... just thinking you could have more drag than line stregth 


I'm thinking of one real hard myself for my new Nitro


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I use Sufix 17 and if I remember right, it usually breaks about 22-23. You're still pushing it with 15.4 lbs of drag. I usually fidget with my drag while playing a fish anyway though depending on how he's fighting. I do like the clicking drag though. Gives me an idea of how much I've backed off if I need to know. Oh, and yes, this is the 30H.


----------



## meercat (Dec 9, 2007)

I got the 20H the other day. imo, it feels like a more durable reel than the 525. cant wait to catch a fish with it and see how its does


----------



## Lip Ripper (Dec 8, 2003)

never had a 525 crap out on me, and it has more drag than you can comfortably fight a fish with. so to all you 525 haters, let me know when you want to get rid of them so you can buy that new crap saltist


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Lip Ripper said:


> never had a 525 crap out on me, and it has more drag than you can comfortably fight a fish with. so to all you 525 haters, let me know when you want to get rid of them so you can buy that new crap saltist


If we could get a 525 with a clicker or Daiwa with an adjustable mag we'd be set. Idk what the fuss is about. Nice reels the Saltists, but Im babied on that adjustable mag when the conditions change.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Lip Ripper said:


> never had a 525 crap out on me, and it has more drag than you can comfortably fight a fish with. so to all you 525 haters, let me know when you want to get rid of them so you can buy that new crap saltist


You missed your opportunity with mine, just sold my 525...



TreednNC said:


> If we could get a 525 with a clicker or Daiwa with an adjustable mag we'd be set. Idk what the fuss is about. Nice reels the Saltists, but Im babied on that adjustable mag when the conditions change.


I found that I was hardly ever messing with the mags on my 525. I got the Daiwa tuned in now that in a head wind I might get a lil fluff.Am I throwing it as far as I was the 525? In real world fishing conditions I think so. Bottom line I seem to be throwing it far enough to catch fish...


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Lip Ripper said:


> never had a 525 crap out on me, and it has more drag than you can comfortably fight a fish with. so to all you 525 haters, let me know when you want to get rid of them so you can buy that new crap saltist


Same here...I'll be watching the Marketplace! I have nothing bad to say about the Penn 525Mag drags.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

TreednNC said:


> If we could get a 525 with a clicker or Daiwa with an adjustable mag we'd be set. Idk what the fuss is about. Nice reels the Saltists, but Im babied on that adjustable mag when the conditions change.


edumikate that thumb


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Well I'll be keeping my 2 525's and my Abu 6500's too but I still want to give this reel a try. If I need to get it magged, I will but it sounds like it'll be fine right out the box. I like to try new things and NEVER reject new things/ideas because that's the way I've always done it. Heck I remember when them new fangled spinning reels 1st came out, I knew they would never catch on. Philly Jack


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Nserch4Drum said:


> edumikate that thumb


lol i learned on a squidder


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> lol i learned on a squidder


Same here


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i learned on a POS penn seaboy.. i guess you can consider that a squider too.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

*Easy button*

After useing a maged and tension cotrolled,as well as brake blocked ABU mag elite .It was all easy to me.Simple. but learning distance and the true penn tradition of no mags with the conventional series they had at the time ive learned that everyone can cast a newer convetional nowadays and only complain when they cast with bait in fishing conditions only to be suprized of the fluff at the end before touchdown.The un or free spooled reels will demand a thumb too both slow the first 1/4 as well as the last 3/4.it will help you later as the rigs,wind and setup seems to never be the same after you realize that a blocked or unajusted mag reel does stilll require control


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

*P.s.*



sprtsracer said:


> Same here...I'll be watching the Marketplace! I have nothing bad to say about the Penn 525Mag drags.


I'll probably still try the Saltist, just because I'm a Tackle Ho! Won't be soon though. Fiance' is still trying to catch up to my latest fleabay purchases so she can balance the checkbook Don't EVEN wanna say what I almost bought on the Marketplace here! Now I'm seriously looking at the Torque 100. Go Figure!


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Spinners*



Philly Jack said:


> Heck I remember when them new fangled spinning reels 1st came out, I knew they would never catch on. Philly Jack


Philly, you must be older'n dirt! I"ve still got an old Bach Brown in the basement that my dad bought back in the early fifties!


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> I've asked and read about them but never seen where it says the spool disengages like the Sealines ... anyone knows about this ...


surfchunker:
Before I picked up my 30sha, I talked to Daiwa about whether they were planning to add the disengaged freespool feature from the saltiga surf to the saltist since the saltist was only $30-40 more than the SHA and seemed more robust. They said they had no plans to and the SHA was their best distance casting reel, so they persuaded me to get a less expensive reel instead of pushing their higher end ones...

ken


----------



## vbflyfisher (May 2, 2005)

I got a chance to throw the 30h today at OI, and boy, that reel THROWS! it is butter smooth, easy to crank back in, and on top of it it is cool looking. blows the shvs/shas outta the water no doubt.


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Does the saltist have a micro adjustable drag similar to the sha?


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

mantriumph said:


> Does the saltist have a micro adjustable drag similar to the sha?


Not sure what you mean by microadjustable, but it does click when you tighten or loosen it.


----------



## Lightload (Nov 30, 2007)

*Stt20h*

Just got back from the practice field with my new Saltist 20. Yes it's got a micro adjustable drag and instant anti reverse and it's super, super smooth! I REALLY like this reel!

The drag is adjustable over a wide range. One thing I didn't like about my GrandWaves was that from drag off to drag fully on was not even a full revoltion of the drag star, and that was with new washers. The Saltist tightens up over a much wider range. 

The anti reverse is really instant! There is no play when it engages. Even going from freespool to clutch engaged there is very little rotation in the spool berfore the anti reverse kicks in.

And it looks really cool..........


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

so is the 20h and 30h the same height?? we have different answers in the thread...

could someone take pictures of these 2 side by side??


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the 30h is just wider then the 20h.

ergonomics are roughly the same.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

OK Guys, let's face reality here. You can compare all you want, but...you are comparing apples to oranges! The 525 has it's niche as does the saltist. I can throw out line capacities for the cheapest Chinese reals, tell you how great the Torque 100 is, talk about the Shimanos v. the Penns vs. the Daiwas, etc, and what it all boils down to is that they are ALL good reels. It just depends on what you are fishing for, how far you want to cast vs. how easy it is to cast, which one is best for a novice, etc. I have 2 525 mags, a magged squidder, several magged Jigmasters, a 200 surfmaster, a 155, a Penn Delmar 85 (magged and damned nice) and will eventually have either a Saltist or Saltiga 30 series. They all have a purpose. Most of us seem to be assuming that there is only one reel that will fit ALL of our needs and that's just not the case. Tackle Ho's that we are, most of us have different reels for different purposes. Different set-ups, etc. What a boring world it would be if we all owned just one outfit!

As far as the drags go on the 525, I have yet to see any other reel, other than maybe the Torque 100, that could compare, and trust me, they aren't that far apart. The HT100's are some of the best drags out there, and I've adopted Alan Tani's advice by impregnating them with Shimano's drag grease. Better that the "Smooooooothies". Someone with a scale needs to do an objective test and report back. I only know from practical experience on the Penns ONLY. No experience yet on the Daiwas, etc, but that will change soon. None of my 525's have let me down yet, and they have been fished hard! Granted, the clicker leaves a lot to be desired, but I'm working on a fix for that. Filed it, which helped, but still not good enough. It is what it is...the best reel out there for someone who has never thrown a conventional, and a darn good tourney reel as well for the expert!


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Lip Ripper said:


> never had a 525 crap out on me, and it has more drag than you can comfortably fight a fish with. so to all you 525 haters, let me know when you want to get rid of them so you can buy that new crap saltist


Another thumbs up for the Mag 525, Cheers:beer:


----------



## Stevie Wonder (Apr 20, 2007)

Lip Ripper said:


> never had a 525 crap out on me, and it has more drag than you can comfortably fight a fish with. so to all you 525 haters, let me know when you want to get rid of them so you can buy that new crap saltist


So True...Another thumbs-up for the mag525. Cheers:beer:


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

put me down as firmly on the side of the 525 !
have had quite a few other reels and most were good but to me the 525 just feels right!


----------



## hellbent (Aug 24, 2007)

*525 clickers...*

I have two new 525 mags that I'm guessing were built in the last 6 months. I don't have an older one to compare them to, but the clicker doesn't seem poor to me at all. And I'm somewhat hard of hearing. I do have a Shimano Baitrunner 4500B and the clickers on the 525s seem easily twice as loud as the spinner. I think I recall reading that the more recent 525 had an improved clicker. Maybe the complaint is that they wear quickly(?).


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Lip Ripper said:


> never had a 525 crap out on me, and it has more drag than you can comfortably fight a fish with. so to all you 525 haters, let me know when you want to get rid of them so you can buy that new crap saltist


 I've got 2 525's.. Bought my son the saltist 20 for Christmas.. Casted his reel several times,and it's a winner in my book anyway.. The drag is far superior to the 525 imho.. I don't really go by the amount of possible drag the reel is capable of,just go by how smmoooooth it is... Reason for me saying this: On the planks had several fish on last yr with the 525,and had the drag give suttle jerks during the fight.. NEVER EVER had that kind of problem with any of the diawas I used,unless it was from long term abuse,these reels are close to brand new.. As far as casting,yes I like the way you can change settings if needed.. Many times though,I never touch the setting,just leave it on 5 with side to side set on spool tension and letter rip... 
Each reel has it's pluses and minuses. Diawa has the good clicker and drag,and the 525 has versitility in the cast.. The one my son has is sure a smoooooth cast'n rascal though... Who knows could be sellin my 525s,if the drag gets worse, and getting one of the gold ones in the pictures thier awful purdy..


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Light Load, yeah almost older than dirt, as long as I ain't under it I'm happy. 
I keep trying other reels and going back to the 525's as my go to reel. I've never had a problem with the clicker as I usually hold my rod or sit very close by. I like the ABU's too and I'm gonna try a Saltist this spring. Philly Jack

And another thing, I remember when Penn reels were made in a factory down the steet in Philly. Proud to have lived through it and made it out.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey Guys - I know greg would appreciate it if you could post reviews on this on his site...


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

*Saltist30H*

I fished a saltist 30H all fall and loved it!! I'll trade my 525's for 30H's any day! The saltist cast better, drag is a lot smoother I am highly impressed with the saltist..IMO

Chris:fishing:


----------



## mantriumph (Sep 12, 2006)

Any one That is willing to sell thier 525,please let me give you an offer first,Tank you,Chaz:beer:


----------



## ffemtreed (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep put me in line for all those 525's you people are going to sell  525's haven't let me down yet!


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

*525 vs 20*

Wouldn't these two be closer. 
The 20 holds over 200yds of 17lb.
And the 20 weighs a hair less than a 525.


I have been curious why everyone like the 30 over the 20?


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

Because the 30H is about the same size as the 525 mag.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

how much smaller is the 20 tot he 30?? and i mean in actual size, not line numbers. i want reel like pictures, not daiwa ones


----------



## Vernad Ogonowicz (Sep 18, 2003)

Call 804-357-5046. I have a real nice one for sale at $115.00 and this includes shipping.


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

Vernad Ogonowicz said:


> Call 804-357-5046. I have a real nice one for sale at $115.00 and this includes shipping.


What is it you are selling?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

stupidjet said:


> how much smaller is the 20 tot he 30?? and i mean in actual size, not line numbers. i want reel like pictures, not daiwa ones


The 20 and 30 are the same height wise. The 30 has a wider spool.


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

The diawas look more and more like the 525 Mag each year. Finally got that gear box out of the way, are they magged yet?


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Lipyourown said:


> The diawas look more and more like the 525 Mag each year. Finally got that gear box out of the way, are they magged yet?


Gee...wonder if there might not be a reason for that! Immitation is the best form of flattery!


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

Cdog said:


> The 20 and 30 are the same height wise. The 30 has a wider spool.


i know, but i wanna know by how muich, 1/2 inch, 1 inch??


----------



## OBX Jay (Sep 3, 2007)

stupidjet said:


> i know, but i wanna know by how muich, 1/2 inch, 1 inch??


I went to the sports shop and actually fondled them both. It was fun. You should try it.  It's the only way to really see the difference.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Having held them both, I'd say the spool on the 20 is about 1/2" narrower, maybe 5/8". Everything else is the same.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Lipyourown said:


> The diawas look more and more like the 525 Mag each year. Finally got that gear box out of the way, are they magged yet?


No need to, they cast great outta the box and no need to worry about accidently setting the mag to 0 and blowing up.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

so the spool is the only thing that is smaller? what about the outside/frame width?

i dont have a tackle store near me that stocks them BPS, anglers and alltackle do not have them.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sprtsracer said:


> Gee...wonder if there might not be a reason for that! Immitation is the best form of flattery!


 Actually,I think diawa might be immitating shimano.. Maybe penn will take a hint and get a drag that will suit me as well as those two brands have....


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

what can you possibly find wrong with 525 drag?
it's one of the best features of the reel.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

fish bucket said:


> what can you possibly find wrong with 525 drag?
> it's one of the best features of the reel.


I agree! You can't beat the HT100's!


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

I own 4 of the 525's and the drag does get sticky, especially after a good dunking. As someone stated, try some shimano/cals drag grease on the fiber washes and it will be smooth.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

fish bucket said:


> what can you possibly find wrong with 525 drag?
> it's one of the best features of the reel.


Not smooth. They slip like the old abu's did.

BTW if it was just on one 525 I would say maybe the drag washers got wet and that was the problem but I sold that one and got another one and it did the same thing.

My slosh's drag is still smooth and I have had it 8 years.

Don't see why the Saltist will be any different.


----------



## fish bucket (Dec 5, 2002)

hhmmmnn i've had my mags for at least 5-6 years and they're as smooth as day one.i don't dunk them but they do get wet.
i sold 2 slosh's cause they felt chintzy.
to each his own,i guess.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

The biggest cause for drags washers like that to slip is either water or oil intrusion. Regular oil that you use to lube your gears can cause them to get sticky. A decent coating of Cal's drag grease, or Shimano grease, will go a long way in waterproofing/oilproofing your drag. Regular maintenance will also help a lot. I obviously have both reels, and I love them both.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

basstardo said:


> The biggest cause for drags washers like that to slip is either water or oil intrusion. Regular oil that you use to lube your gears can cause them to get sticky. A decent coating of Cal's drag grease, or Shimano grease, will go a long way in waterproofing/oilproofing your drag. Regular maintenance will also help a lot. I obviously have both reels, and I love them both.


Exactly...also...another thing that will cause them to stick is storing them with the drags tightened. When you are finished fishing, tighten down the drag all the way and rinse. Then loosen the drag all the way to store. I use Shimano drag grease on all my HT 100's and never have a problem.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

sprtsracer said:


> Exactly...also...another thing that will cause them to stick is storing them with the drags tightened. When you are finished fishing, tighten down the drag all the way and rinse. Then loosen the drag all the way to store. I use Shimano drag grease on all my HT 100's and never have a problem.


 Don't really see why you'd need matienence on a reel that is about a month old... Granted the thing caught a few sharks and drum,but it shouldn't have even a slight tremor in the drag and it does.. Matter of fact all three do to some degree.. I won't go as far as Cdog and say they're as bad as an ABU,but will say I never had a problem with the drags on a diawa or shimano...It's not terrible,but not like the diawas or shimanos.. The only reason I have it is castability,nothing to do with the drag,that's for sure...
Granted,I'm not the best at "upkeep" on a reel,but I do washem down with freshwater and back the drag off... Maybe I got three bad drags,who knows??


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

stupidjet said:


> so the spool is the only thing that is smaller? what about the outside/frame width?
> 
> i dont have a tackle store near me that stocks them BPS, anglers and alltackle do not have them.



Just slightly bigger than an abu 6500 series. 

The height of the daiwa is 3/4 that of a abu 6500.

That being said, the Daiwa 30H is very compact, yet holds a high capacity line for many reels its size. If you talk about overall size, it is in the realm of a 525 and abu 6500. If line capacity is an issue for those that own the 525 and 6500, then the daiwa 30h is perfect for you. Although, it has an all aluminum construction, it still weighs less than a 525mag (17.2oz). I've read on another forum that this daiwa, even though it has no mags, it can outcast a 525mag, but not a 525 supermag. This reel is perfect if you have small hands or those who wouldn't mind an ambassadeur 6500 size reel with a line capacity of a 7000 series.


----------



## savfish (Mar 10, 2005)

Kenny you are right about the drags. I love my 525's but I am constantly tearing them down. I fished alot w/Arch last spring and his diawa sloshes got just as wet as my 525's (and caught more fish). He was not tearing them reels apart like I was and he had no drag issues as far as I know.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

savfish said:


> Kenny you are right about the drags. I love my 525's but I am constantly tearing them down. I fished alot w/Arch last spring and his diawa sloshes got just as wet as my 525's (and caught more fish). He was not tearing them reels apart like I was and he had no drag issues as far as I know.


 I like the reel,Phil,just pointing out to some that the drag is not quite as good as a diawa or shimano... One thing's for sure though,next time I tear one down it will be just after a blitz not before,them mags gave me h*ll last time........ Course one has to be smarter than the equipment huh??


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Take the advice of others already posted. Next time you tear down the 525, thoroughly coat the drags with Shimano or Cal's Drag Grease. Also, the drag of the 525 is referred to as a "Versa Drag" by Penn. You can change the order of the drags and washers to vary the drag pressure. In order, from bottom to top, the Heavy Drag Range should be carbon, washer, carbon, washer, carbon, washer. That is the factory default installation. However, if you purchased your reel used, someone may have changed it to one of the lighter settings. I use the Shimano drag grease on all my HT100's, and they are all as smooth as a baby's butt!


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

savfish said:


> Kenny you are right about the drags. I love my 525's but I am constantly tearing them down. I fished alot w/Arch last spring and his diawa sloshes got just as wet as my 525's (and caught more fish). He was not tearing them reels apart like I was and he had no drag issues as far as I know.


 This guy is one of the best drum fishermen I know... Arch,the guy he is mentioning is probably the best on beach and pier I've ever seen.. 

I've caught a couple myself,but my "mantinence habits" are closer to Arch's than Savfish's... 

The reason why I stopped using abus was because of a drag that had to be aftermarket to work properly. I may tear a reel down once a yr,that is IF it's easily torn down... As you see I'm not one for working on a reel,just using it to catch fish.. If Savfish says he has to tear these things down often to get them to work right,that in itself answers my question...

Sportsracer,when my finances get in a little better shape,this summer I hope,you'll have first dibs at the 525's I'm going to sell,promise... 

PS drug this topic back up,because I wanted you to know where I stand on the issue of tearing a reel down,I don't cause I'm a slackarse when it comes to that.. Gimme a reel outta the box that works everytime....


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> Sportsracer,when my finances get in a little better shape,this summer I hope,you'll have first dibs at the 525's I'm going to sell,promise...


Hey...I appreciate it, but then, ya never know...Zebco may have the hottest reel on the market by that time, LOL Oh...and by the way...tearing down the 525 once a year after you have lubed the drags is probably MORE than enough. Try it...you'll like it!!! Those drags will last a lifetime that way!!!


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

sprtsracer said:


> Hey...I appreciate it, but then, ya never know...Zebco may have the hottest reel on the market by that time, LOL Oh...and by the way...tearing down the 525 once a year after you have lubed the drags is probably MORE than enough. Try it...you'll like it!!! Those drags will last a lifetime that way!!!


I think ya kinda missed the point.



Drumdum said:


> PS drug this topic back up,because I wanted you to know where I stand on the issue of tearing a reel down,I don't cause I'm a slackarse when it comes to that.. *Gimme a reel outta the box that works everytime....*


I'm like DD, why have a reel that ya have to get in and mess with when ya can have a reel with a great drag outta the box that ya aint gotta mess with.

I'm lazy and like a great drag straight outta the box.

That's why I fish Daiwa's.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

DD and Cdog, I could do the maintenance on your reels for free. It ain't that difficult and I like doing that. As far as daiwa reels, I agree they are nice out of the box with little maintenance to keep them running. But I notice that the new saltists, the drags aint that great, but everything else is awesome. There's no stopping power. My older daiwa provide more stopping power than these new ones. Even my abu's w/ upgrade drags have more stopping power.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> DD and Cdog, I could do the maintenance on your reels for free. It ain't that difficult and I like doing that. As far as daiwa reels, I agree they are nice out of the box with little maintenance to keep them running. But I notice that the new saltists, the drags aint that great, but everything else is awesome. There's no stopping power. My older daiwa provide more stopping power than these new ones. Even my abu's w/ upgrade drags have more stopping power.


Really?

All I have caught was a sissy fish on my saltist so I can't compare it to a drum but it seemed like every other daiwa drag I have used before.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Teo, Smooth Drag makes Carbontex washers for the Saltist if you really want to beef up the drag. 

They are $22 a set.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Yep.. if you don't believe me, lock the drag down and pull. The older daiwas, you can barely pull out any line, but the new ones, you have to tighten so hard to a point of breaking the drag star.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> Teo, Smooth Drag makes Carbontex washers for the Saltist if you really want to beef up the drag.
> 
> They are $22 a set.


Last time I check, they only have the regular saltist, not the 20h or the 30h. I'll check again. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Yep.. if you don't believe me, lock the drag down and pull. The older daiwas, you can barely pull out any line, but the new ones, you have to tighten so hard to a point of breaking the drag star.


I'll have to check because when I first got it, the drag did seem weak. But after fishing it a couple of times it seemed normal to me.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> Yep.. if you don't believe me, lock the drag down and pull. The older daiwas, you can barely pull out any line, but the new ones, you have to tighten so hard to a point of breaking the drag star.


OK, I just checked my Saltist against my SHA and you are gonna have to show me what you are talking about the next time we see each other.

They both felt the same to me.

Besides, why are you gonna lock the drag down on a fish other than to break it off?


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Cdog said:


> Besides, why are you gonna lock the drag down on a fish other than to break it off?


I had to lock er down on a drum last Spring in Ocracoke.

With a 30SHV.

Ain't no other way that 50" fish was coming over that ledge without me killin' her.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Newsjeff said:


> I had to lock er down on a drum last Spring in Ocracoke.
> 
> With a 30SHV.
> 
> Ain't no other way that 50" fish was coming over that ledge without me killin' her.


 Jeff,I have caught a couple of drum and use a tight drag,but not a locked up one.. In the situation you just described,I've used my thumb on the side of the spool many a time,and it works well.. Imho,much better than a locked up drag you can't change the settings on quick enough for a fish that wants to make another run,or a roug wave that moves her in the wrong direction....


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Drumdum said:


> Jeff,I have caught a couple of drum and use a tight drag,but not a locked up one.. In the situation you just described,I've used my thumb on the side of the spool many a time,and it works well.. Imho,much better than a locked up drag you can't change the settings on quick enough for a fish that wants to make another run,or a roug wave that moves her in the wrong direction....


Kenny, that's one fish I remember the rest of my life. It took every bit of skill I had to get it in my hands. 

My heart was racing and everything seemed to slow down. 

This was about midnight. I was in waist deep water with waves breaking on me. NTKG, Hawk and I were catchin' sharks and rays for an hour or so before I hooked up. 

Neil and I shoulda been back on the beach long before I even got the bite. 

And that ledge was more like a wall. The fish was swimming back and forth along the length of it.

I looked at Neil and told him I was either gonna break off or bring that fish over the hump.

I think I locked her down AND used my thumb.

By the time I got her unhooked, my arms felt like they were on fire. I could barley hold her for a measurement.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cdog said:


> OK, I just checked my Saltist against my SHA and you are gonna have to show me what you are talking about the next time we see each other.


You didn't notice that the Saltist has a weaker drag than the SHA? I know my saltist 30 has weaker drag than my 4yr old grandwave 30.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

CrawFish said:


> You didn't notice that the Saltist has a weaker drag than the SHA? I know my saltist 30 has weaker drag than my 4yr old grandwave 30.


Teo, you had me thinking I am crazy.

So when I got home from work today I grabbed my SHA20,SH20 and Saltist20 and tightened the drag up all the way.

Line came out on all 3 and felt like I had to put the same amount of pressure on them. 

How new is your 30?

The reason I ask is when I first got mine the drag did seem really weak.

I asked on RDT and Sinner said his was the same but after fishing it, the drag tightened up.

After fishing the striper tourney my reel felt like a real Daiwa drag which it did not when I first got it.

If not then I dunno.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cdog said:


> .
> 
> How new is your 30?
> 
> ...


I have the 30, but never use it. I didn't trust the drag. I guess you've solved my problem. I guess I'll put it to the test this spring.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

CrawFish said:


> I have the 30, but never use it. I didn't trust the drag. I guess you've solved my problem. I guess I'll put it to the test this spring.


 Teo,if I remember I'll take Tater's and crank it down,tie two unis in running lines of that and my 20gw,pull em against each other and give ya the straight scoop...

Jmo,I don't look for a drag that has total lockdown anyway,I look for a drag that has good pressure,and is smmmmmoooooth...


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Kenny...

I tell ya..that NTKG is jus' plain a "bad influence"...

The Saltist's drag don't lock down like 'em SHV's..but guess I won't know til I get somethin' big and ugly on the end of that line....


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

I'm with DD, for Drum fishing, I don't care about having ALOT of drag, I just want it to be smooooth. That herky jerky drag in the abu's and the penn 525's will lose you alot of fish. All of the Daiwa's are smooth as a baby's butt right out of the box, and seem to stay that way forever. The Penn's may be smooth initially, but after a few fish they're as bad as the abu's.


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

some more photos i took to help anyone..


----------



## phamf (Feb 26, 2008)

2.5" high.....These reels are a lot smaller than most would imagine. Mine is still on display in my room until I finish 2 lami rods, then it's out to test to see how far these rods coupled with this reel can toss. I've heard nothing but great reviews on the distance right out of the box.


----------



## kenyee (Nov 27, 2007)

30H feels a lot smaller than my old SHA30.
Fit and finish could be a little better...a few nicks here and there in the paint job, even on the spool.


----------

